# GFNJ winner busted for EPO.



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

*GFNY winner busted for EPO.*

Saw this on the local club facebook page.

Interesting to say the least.

David Anthony Tests Positive | NY Velocity - New York bike racing culture, news and events



> David Anthony Tests Positive
> Mon, 07/23/2012 - 3:21pm by Andy Shen
> 
> On May 20th David Anthony won the men’s 45-9 division in the Gran Fondo New York, and was subjected to a drug test. His A sample came up positive for EPO. The B sample results were pending. David has decided to stop contesting the test and confess. Here is a statement from David. We'll get the full story up soon.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

isn't that the Gran Fondo that was the Master's UCI World Road Champs qualifier?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Following in the footsteps...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He got the salami?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I believe it was the qualifier last year but not this year. 



Creakyknees said:


> isn't that the Gran Fondo that was the Master's UCI World Road Champs qualifier?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The GFNY press release:

Two cyclists tested positive for EPO at Gran Fondo New York on May 20,
2012. David Anthony of New York City admitted today to having used the
drug to enhance his performance at bike races. The other rider who
tested positive is awaiting the result of the B sample. As soon as
appropriate, Gran Fondo New York will comment further on the second
case.

"Of course we were shocked to hear the news on the positive tests, in
particular given the use of EPO. EPO is a blood boosting drug that has
to be injected and is not a simple over the counter product," says Gran
Fondo New York CEO Ulrich Fluhme. "Doping control helps clean riders
have fair competition. We believe that we came closer to achieving that
by introducing out-of-competition (OOC) and in-competiton (IC) testing.
All our OOC tests came back negative as did the vast majority of IC
tests. Plus, the announcement of testing before the event kept away
notorious cheaters."

The US Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) was onsite in Weehawken, NJ, the
finish site of Gran Fondo New York, on May 20, 2012 and conducted the
testing. Gran Fondo New York appointed USADA to perform urine testing
for both OOC and IC testing on its behalf. All doping control tests were
conducted in accordance with the USA Anti-Doping Rules, which are in
accord with World Anti-Doping Code and the International Standard for
Testing.

In his statement issued on NYVelocity.com Anthony says: "I was using
ways to improve my performance that were cheating. This was something
that I alone did, and I take responsibility for it. My team, coaches and
friends had absolutely no knowledge or participation in this."

"I hope he takes the chance to help fight doping," adds Gran Fondo New
York President Lidia Fluhme. "He's done the first step: not fighting the
test result. Now he has the opportunity to apologize to his rivals as
well as reveal his suppliers and anyone else involved. While we will
never again allow him to participate in Gran Fondo New York, we're
inviting him for a Q&A with other athletes provided he does all of the
above. Instead of just admitting it and going away from cycling, we hope
he can become an outspoken advocate against doping, help cyclists who
are doping to stop doping, and raise money for doping control programs
at local races."


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

they are trying to be Euro
Maratona del doping I sogni muoiono così - Repubblica.it


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

WTF

"I hope he takes the chance to help fight doping," adds Gran Fondo New
York President Lidia Fluhme. "He's done the first step: not fighting the
test result. Now he has the opportunity to apologize to his rivals as
well as reveal his suppliers and anyone else involved. While we will
never again allow him to participate in Gran Fondo New York, we're
inviting him for a Q&A with other athletes provided he does all of the
above. Instead of just admitting it and going away from cycling, we hope
he can become an outspoken advocate against doping, help cyclists who
are doping to stop doping, and raise money for doping control programs
at local races." 

Invite him to advocate against doping yet a lifetime ban.
Why would anyone waist their time. Cheaters will cheat.

I am all for cheaters to be treated like cheaters and be punished but when pro's get a slap on the wrist....yada yada yada


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

You have to be a pretty big loser to dope as an age grouper.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

jorgy said:


> You have to be a pretty big loser to dope as an age grouper.


I completely agree. I also think all dopers should be banned from competition for life.
But like I stated above. Until the entire cycling community accepts life time bans then...


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I dope so I can chase down the over 70's on the hybrids. You gotta problem wit dat??


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

pigpen said:


> I completely agree. I also think all dopers should be banned from competition for life.
> But like I stated above. Until the entire cycling community accepts life time bans then...


One strike and you're out would be a good rule, IMO.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I see that the GFNY offers a new Pinarello for the KOM and QOM. Still not sure if i care and that's still getting pretty desperate - even for a new bike. Perhaps with age has come wisdom.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

The rider won Battenkill as a Cat 5 and as a Cat 4 and as a Cat 3. He just upgraded to Cat 2. He probably was not doping for the gran fondo. He was doping as a masters racer on his way to Cat 1 and national titles. An interview with him says that has only been racing since 2008.

If I had been cheated out of a Battenkill win by this d-bag then I would be really pissed.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

At least he's contrite..

Statement from DA

There is no easy way to say this -- I was using ways to improve my performance that were cheating. This was something that I alone did, and I take responsibility for it. My team, coaches and friends had absolutely no knowledge or participation in this.

Two things happened recently that put into prospective just how off the deep end I was. The first was that I tested positive for EPO at the Gran Fondo. A week and a half after that I broke my leg in three places in a racing accident. For the first time in years, I was completely off the bike. These two things gave me the perspective to examine just *how insane I was acting*. The reality is I became obsessed with racing, and maybe even more, with being a part of something.* It took these external forces to literally knock me off the bike and out of the ridiculous place I allowed myself to get into.* I don’t say this as an excuse; only to say what was going on.

I’ve really let this community down, and* I feel terrible about that*. I counted many of you as friends, and you deserved a lot better.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Training 850h annually is not pathetic as an age-cat rider, but doping is? Buying ridiculously xpensive bikes is not pathetic, but buying not-so-expensive aranesp, testosterone and albuterol is?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yes. 
You nailed it.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

pigpen said:


> WTF
> 
> "I hope he takes the chance to help fight doping," adds Gran Fondo New
> York President Lidia Fluhme. "He's done the first step: not fighting the
> ...


David Millar would like to have a word with you.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Training 850h annually is not pathetic as an age-cat rider, but doping is? Buying ridiculously xpensive bikes is not pathetic, but buying not-so-expensive aranesp, testosterone and albuterol is?


Youre going to try and make a moral equivalency between wanting a really nice bike/training hard and taking PEDS? 

Dumbest post ever.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

What a disgrace. I have a few questions. 

First, the guy has been doping for how long and he just made Cat 2? 

Next, how much does an EPO regimen cost? 

Finally, did he say where he was getting it? Online or his Dr?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

tricycletalent said:


> Training 850h annually is not pathetic as an age-cat rider, but doping is? Buying ridiculously xpensive bikes is not pathetic, but buying not-so-expensive aranesp, testosterone and albuterol is?


This is an excellent observation. I found this statement very telling:
"The reality is I became obsessed with racing, and maybe even more, with being a part of something."

There is a point where being an avid cyclist and racer devolves into something obsessive and genuinely sad.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Youre going to try and make a moral equivalency between wanting a really nice bike/training hard and taking PEDS?
> 
> Dumbest post ever.


He's saying the sport is full of extremes.

Let's be honest, no amateur really needs an $18,000 Venge. Amateurs don't need $4500 RZR wheels. They don't need $2000 power meters. These things produces marginal gains. To many outside of cycling, these purchases are pathetic. To many, being a dedicated roadie is pathetic. 


If you're going to get started on the "dumbest post" contest, you should focus on those who browbeat others with talk of morality.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> He's saying the sport is full of extremes.
> 
> Let's be honest, no amateur really needs an $18,000 Venge. Amateurs don't need $4500 RZR wheels. They don't need $2000 power meters. These things produces marginal gains. To many outside of cycling, these purchases are pathetic. To many, being a dedicated roadie is pathetic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's very annoying when those wishing to protect their mancrush browbeat real sport fans with the nonsensical "hater" label.

I think they migrated over to cycling from WWF.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Could we get a title change? It was the GFNY, not the GFNJ (which is happening in September!).


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> At least he's contrite..
> 
> Statement from DA
> 
> ...


Was he racing a week and a half after testing positive?

I have a hard time believing his accidednt had much to do with his newfound and self-serving contrition.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

This guy is still just a stone loser, I don't care what kind of epiphany he had. He deserves strong sanctions. Personally, I think an obsession with bikes is healthy. Doping is not.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> What a disgrace. I have a few questions.
> 
> First, the guy has been doping for how long and he just made Cat 2?
> 
> ...


Giving up his dealer or doctor(!) should be mandatory if he wants anything less than a lifetime ban. And if a doctor is prescribing or providing EPO for illegitimate reasons s/he ought to be investigated and possibly have his/her license suspended.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Jesus Tap-Dancing Christ people. Lifetime bans? Doctors losing licenses? IT'S A FREAKIN' BIKE RIDE! It's not a pro race! Not even a proper amateur race! 

If somebody is so pathetic that they have to dope for a Fondo or even for some local crits, isn't that punishment enough. 

He's out-ed; he'll be forever shamed, suspected, and recognized as pathetic. 

Do we really need the torches and pitchforks?


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

OldChipper said:


> Do we really need the torches and pitchforks?


"There's no justice like angry mob justice!"

- Ned Flanders


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

jorgy said:


> Giving up his dealer or doctor(!) should be mandatory if he wants anything less than a lifetime ban.


All things considered, a ban from USAC/UCI races is small potatoes. He can just find another hobby. Like crossfit. 

Threatening the guy with "give up your dr or never race again" is laughable. He's never going to race again anyway. 


> And if a doctor is prescribing or providing EPO for illegitimate reasons s/he ought to be investigated and possibly have his/her license suspended.


Hah. 

What are illegitimate reasons? 

Who knows...the guy could be bordering on anemia. Even with normal blood values, there's no laws which specifically prohibit doctors from prescribing medicine for pleasure or aesthetics. Surely EPO makes someone feel more energetic and youthful, as does testosterone replacement therapy. TRT is entirely legal. 

Doctors have a lot of discretion.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Who knows...the guy could be bordering on anemia. Even with normal blood values, there's no laws which specifically prohibit doctors from prescribing medicine for pleasure or aesthetics. Surely EPO makes someone feel more energetic and youthful, as does testosterone replacement therapy. TRT is entirely legal.
> 
> Doctors have a lot of discretion.


Yeah, they do. But since the FDA issued a strong warning on the dangers of Epo last year, if there isn't any evidence the guy (or guys as I'm sure the doc isn't just prescribing to a single person) needed it, I'd question his doctoring.

Don't forget Anthony Galea was a doctor and he was tagged for doping. He pled guilty to illegally importing things like HGH into the US.

And honestly, I don't give a crap about AGers doping. But there are people that do care, especially if they find out later that a doper qualified for a tough to get into event ahead of him or her. And I'm more sympathetic to them than AG dopers. If I was in charge, I'd increase the punishment as a deterrent and decrease the amount of testing.

Edited to add: The Gran Fondo guy admitted to doping. He didn't claim he was anemic.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jorgy said:


> Yeah, they do. But since the FDA issued a strong warning on the dangers of Epo last year, if there isn't any evidence the guy (or guys as I'm sure the doc isn't just prescribing to a single person) needed it, I'd question his doctoring.
> 
> Don't forget Anthony Galea was a doctor and he was tagged for doping. He pled guilty to illegally importing things like HGH into the US.


There is a pretty strong distribution channel from the DR to the US in these types of drugs. Fairly easy to get on the East Coast


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

He wasn't just doping for the GF, he races USAC events in the new york area and, as noted above, multi time winner of the biggest/badest sanctioned road race in new england - the tour of battenkill. OP stated he won as Cat 5, 4, and 3. Cat 5 was in 2009 so that 3 out of the last 4 years I guess.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Could we get a title change? It was the GFNY, not the GFNJ (which is happening in September!).


Yeah, I noticed that after the fact. Tried to change the title, but I can't seem to without mod approval?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

jorgy said:


> Yeah, they do. But since the FDA issued a strong warning on the dangers of Epo last year, if there isn't any evidence the guy (or guys as I'm sure the doc isn't just prescribing to a single person) needed it, I'd question his doctoring.
> 
> Don't forget Anthony Galea was a doctor and he was tagged for doping. He pled guilty to illegally importing things like HGH into the US.
> 
> ...


The following is speculation. Assuming that the guy got it from a licensed dr...

His admission doesn't necessarily mean that he did not--at some point--test in a range that gave the dr discretion to prescribe EPO. 

Many of the masters guys on testosterone replacement therapy test in the "low-normal" range, get the prescription for andro gel or shots, and race away. They know they are doping. If pressed, they would admit that they are doping (they wouldn't say they suffer from hypogonadism).


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Chris-X said:


> Yeah, it's very annoying when those wishing to protect their mancrush browbeat real sport fans with the nonsensical "hater" label.
> 
> I think they migrated over to cycling from WWF.


Says the guy who is obsessed with LA. And anyone who dares do anything LESS than see him get the death penalty. 

Stoppit.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> He's saying the sport is full of extremes.
> 
> Let's be honest, no amateur really needs an $18,000 Venge. Amateurs don't need $4500 RZR wheels. They don't need $2000 power meters. These things produces marginal gains. To many outside of cycling, these purchases are pathetic. To many, being a dedicated roadie is pathetic.
> 
> ...


"You dont need it" is the talk of someone who is full of envy.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

*Death penalty?*



RkFast said:


> Says the guy who is obsessed with LA. And anyone who dares do anything LESS than see him get the death penalty.
> 
> Stoppit.


A little hysterical? :10::crazy:

From my posts, it would seem, to the literate, that LA should either admit his wrongdoing or be exposed and sanctioned by the proper governing bodies.

Do you have a mancrush? My condolences...:cryin:

Don't worry! I don't want to see your hero killed for his transgressions.ut:


----------

